# 2005 maxima rpm issues



## Fritter85 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 05 maxima SL with 122,000. When you start it up the rpm jump up to 2,000 and then it slowly idles back down to around 800. Also when driving after the vehicle warms up. I've noticed the rpm gauge jump around from 2000 to 1000 when downshifting in the low gears. It doesn't feel like its shifting hard or slipping. Transmission was rebuilt 900miles ago by a local transmission shop. Transmission shop advised they used Nissan parts and Nissan transmission fluid. Also no check engine lights are on. Anyone have any thoughts of what this could be?


----------



## Fritter85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well took it by the dealership. They hooked it to the computer said it was showing the crank sensor, and a throttle position signal cause by the crank sensor. And the meter a/c amp module was not showing up at all. They said that meter a/c amp module controls just about everything and making that crank sensor not work properly. They cleared the codes. Driving it to see if crank sensor pops back up.


----------

